# Dizzy Brit lass needs some help



## sexymumma (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been asked to get a quoat for some iron transfers of the company's logo that I work for.

Approx for up to 100.

I need the transfers to stand out on black t.shirts/shirts so are unsure how to make the logo stand out, I presume as our logo is black and gold it would be all gold however I am keen on any advice. 

I have been surching google for ages and just keep getting this special paper I can print onto but thats not what my boss wants so if anyone out there knows where I should go can you let me know.

Thank you for your timeand sorry if I sound a bit dim


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Can you post what the logo looks like to help you with suggestions!


----------



## sexymumma (Oct 12, 2010)

I have up loaded the logo, oh thank you for your help....


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't see it being displayed, do you? can you try again?


----------



## sexymumma (Oct 12, 2010)

I loaded up a couple of images in my phofile in an album

sorry I only have the image on my dest top so couldn't figure out how to do it any other way

did I mention I am a bit dizzy


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

And they want this on black shirts? What type of equipment do you have now? Depending on what you have you may want to post this under the Graphics section to get more help and suggestions.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You need plastisol transfers and you are gold.


----------



## sexymumma (Oct 12, 2010)

ok great
I will post in the graffic section.

thank you for all your help


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you check the post stickied at the top of the forum there are British transfer companies there.


----------

